# Pregnant doe



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

My pregnant doe is sleeping in the corner of her cage, on top of the bedding and such, just sitting.
She's not in the nest.
She's a few days to her due date I think.

Should I be worried?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

No, don't worry. However it may be a sign that she's too hot - is it hot where you are?


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

It is super hot.
But the air conditioning keeps the mousey room cool, so she shouldn't have been hot...
Hmmm
I guess everything is okay, then?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I wouldn't worry, some does just don't make good nests


----------

